# TEL 0180-5002682 BAAR What is this



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=286070
ich wurde gebeten, das zu kommentieren. Aber ich habe keine Idee.


> Can anyone help me identify what this transaction is on a credit card statement?
> The Credit Card company are looking into loads of transactions on my Dad's credit card which aren't recognised and say it is going to take weeks to investigate.
> I just wondered if "TEL 0180-5002682 BAAR" means anything to anyone else out there. I am presuming it is a telephone number. It is a regular (several times per month) transaction.
> Can anyone point me in the direction to be able to try and investigate this?
> ...


----------

